# Possible to have more than one version of IE on computer?



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Is there a way to have an older version of IE installed on a Windows 7 PC with IE9? 

We do a lot of work with county websites and sometimes their sites don't work on our newer computers/software. Is there a way to have IE6 or older installed along with IE9? I just downloaded IE6 but tried to install it but nothing happened. Thanks.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

You'll probably have to install virtual PC (free) and run a copy of XP with IE6.

I do this to have an OLD copy of Java for Cisco routers.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Did you try to running install as win 95 during install? 

Just a guess -you may have to log on as another user before install?

Just throwing out suggestions,haven't ever tried it myself.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Like dennisj00 posted. Download Windows Virtual PC and Windows XP Mode. If I remember correctly it comes with IE 6. Then go to OldVersion.com for any older programs you may want to run with Windows XP Mode.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Mark-

Another route might be to install and try a bunch of other browsers... Firefox, Chrome, Mozilla.


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

Set IE9 to Compability mode for all websites - Under Tools _


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Without installing VirtualPC, no, you can't have multiple versions of IE on the same machine.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

So I finally got around to looking into VirtualPC today. Turns out I can't use the Windows XP Mode with Virtual PC since we are running Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit - you have to be using 7 Pro or higher. Then I found just Virtual PC without the XP mode that I apparently can install on Home Premium. Will this allow me to run an older version of IE?

And just to clarify, I've got FF8 installed too, but since that also new and these gov't sites are older, they don't work in FF either. And I did set IE9 compatibility mode to all sites and that didn't help either. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Have you tried installing old versions of FF, or Netscape or Mozilla? They aren't the first things to pop up on the respective sites; you'll have to dig, but I'd think it's easier than running virtual machines. Heck, see if you can find the original Mosaic! :sure:

http://sillydog.org/narchive/ for older Netscape stuff.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

You could use VirtualBox instead.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> So I finally got around to looking into VirtualPC today. Turns out I can't use the Windows XP Mode with Virtual PC since we are running Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit - you have to be using 7 Pro or higher. Then I found just Virtual PC without the XP mode that I apparently can install on Home Premium. Will this allow me to run an older version of IE?
> 
> And just to clarify, I've got FF8 installed too, but since that also new and these gov't sites are older, they don't work in FF either. And I did set IE9 compatibility mode to all sites and that didn't help either.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


You will also have to install a operating system such as XP that came with IE6


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

+1 on VirtualBox - I'm using it to run Win7 on an XP pro host.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

+1 on Virtualbox, although I'm running it on a Windows 7 64-bit Host. 

-10 on sites that are only compatible with Internet Exploder.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Be careful with older IE versions. Microsoft slipped a quiet announcement out today that said they will be updating ALL versions of internet explorer to the latest version silently (like Chrome and Firefox do).

It will be using automatic update mechanism (so turn it off or get some form of blocker) but it wont ask you, it will just install it silently. And yes they are going all the way back to XP and IE6!

Edit: here is the link to the announcment http://windowsteamblog.com/ie/b/ie/...s-windows-xp-windows-vista-and-windows-7.aspx


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

F1 Fan said:


> Be careful with older IE versions. Microsoft slipped a quiet announcement out today that said they will be updating ALL versions of internet explorer to the latest version silently (like Chrome and Firefox do).
> 
> It will be using automatic update mechanism (so turn it off or get some form of blocker) but it wont ask you, it will just install it silently. And yes they are going all the way back to XP and IE6!


So, MS can just "update" or do whatever to the system without even asking permission? Oh, my!


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Well seeing how MS is going to update any old version I do manage to get installed kinda makes my whole quest not worth it. I guess we'll just keep plodding along with our current setups. Thanks for the advice.


----------

